# Comment lire un fichier SWF



## chandeler.bing (6 Novembre 2004)

Bonjour à toutes et à tous,
Je voudrais savoir comment je peux faire pour lire un fichier avec l'extension SWF, je sais que c'est un fichier Flash. Normalent Quicktime devrait l'ouvrir mais ça ne marche pas (j'ai QT pro dernière MAJ) il me dit qu'il ne peut pas... Ah quand les logiciels mettent de la mauvaise volonté!!!

Si quelqu'un pouvait m'aider, d'avance merci

@+


----------



## jeanba3000 (6 Novembre 2004)

Essaie aussi avec ton navigateur internet équipé du plugin Flash


----------



## chandeler.bing (6 Novembre 2004)

Merci beaucoup en effet ça marche!!!
Vu que cela m'a mis de bonne humeur... je fais tourner ta boule...

@+


----------



## chroukin (6 Mai 2005)

Salut !
Moi aussi ca marche avec Safari, mais avant que je ne passe à la version 7 de quicktime, celui-ci lisait les swf, mais maintenant il ne veut plus les lire. Le problème est que ces swf sont The Happy Tree Friends, et je passe la présentation de chaque épisode avec Quicktime, mais je ne peux plus le faire avec Safari...

Comment peut on régler ce problème ?


----------

